# Surprise present - King Cobra copper & rosewood chinese SS



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

A good friend of mine, she was on a business trip to Hong Kong for few days. She asked me if I want sth and I was joking when I told her to bring me a chinese rod bent slingshot.

I was shocked when yesterday she came up with this :




























They told her the material was copper (it is 9mm rod) and that the wood was padouk.

(but it looks more rosewood to me - padouk in most cases is reddish in colour).

The copper is polished to gold shine and the wood grain reminds me of an expensive tobacco pipe.

The gap between forks is 34 mm and the poisonous ergo handle is great fit.

Shooting this is a pure pleasure.

It came in a beautiful wooden box all cushioned with two double tube sets (the weaker is in the picture above)

and a small bag with silicone grease (to be applied for less friction to the forks - so they told her).

Everything is in chinese - co can t tell you more ...


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Paduok tends to lose it's very reddish color over time, so it can possibly be paduak.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That may be brass also I could be wrong.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have seen this shooter before online. Think its safe enough? I'm always worried about Chinese shooter made from cast in such...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

lokssssssssssss cool

cheers


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I saw one once that instead of a cobra grip, it was a penis :blink: ....maybe a ladies shooter??
Lol


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

But seriously, you must update us on this shooter when you can. Im sure a few of us are interested in how Chinese shooters like this can do. 
I'm am. If I could learn to trust a Chinese shooter other than a dankung I would have a lot bigger collection.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That my friend is a sweet looking shooter...May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

That looks sharp. Hope it shoots good. Let us know.


----------

